# Arko daughter



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I saw this video and thought the dog was a good size for a female and seemed to hit pretty hard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG4KZ...m.php?ID=11856


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I thought it was good  

The reason I like these KNPV clips is that they remind me of when we were just kids in the country goofin around, riding bikes or walking past the neighboring farms where we knew there would be dogs charging out of the bush or driveways, it was always an adrenaline rush then and I still get that feeling somewhat when I watch something like this :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Maybe this one will float your boat, look at the empty seats and listen to the thunderous applause, not to mention the footwork from the decoy :wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsZBLw1lJGs


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dang cant imagine doing to many of those with out paying a price.
Very impressive.
The second did in deed float the boat.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> The second did in deed float the boat.


You must be a Gene Kelly fan


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You must be a Gene Kelly fan


I had to watch it a couple of times to see if the dog was trying to dance from the stick. 
I think not:mrgreen:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I had to watch it a couple of times to see if the dog was trying to dance from the stick.
> I think not:mrgreen:


It's not a stick, it's a noodle.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It's not a stick, it's a noodle.


Well ya know:lol:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I saw this video and thought the dog was a good size for a female and seemed to hit pretty hard.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG4KZ...m.php?ID=11856


The guy who owns this dog sent me a few videos of her, he really like her a lot, she is quite a young dog, but very nice looking and working dog.
I think you all need an Arko offspring for yourselves


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Didn't you have some pups from Arko x Anne ? What are they like?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Didn't you have some pups from Arko x Anne ? What are they like?


I have had two litters with Arko X Anna and they turned out great overall. The only trouble is that her first litter with Arko she had 11 puppies and only 2 of them were males, in her second litter with Arko she had 13 puppies and only 2 of them were males. So in 24 puppies from Arko X Anne I only had 4 males, but they are all working great. Several of the females are working for US Customs now.
Anna is in heat again now and will be bred to Arko in a few days, hopefully I get a few more males this time[-o< 
We have had 8 litters with Arko here so far and overall they have been great, very high % of those puppies are working now.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Isn't that Tony in the first video?? I can't tell in the video, but isn't that the really small female with the really big head? I like her a lot if that's the dog I'm thinking of.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> I have had two litters with Arko X Anna and they turned out great overall. The only trouble is that her first litter with Arko she had 11 puppies and only 2 of them were males, in her second litter with Arko she had 13 puppies and only 2 of them were males. So in 24 puppies from Arko X Anne I only had 4 males, but they are all working great. Several of the females are working for US Customs now.
> Anna is in heat again now and will be bred to Arko in a few days, hopefully I get a few more males this time[-o<
> We have had 8 litters with Arko here so far and overall they have been great, very high % of those puppies are working now.


Wrong dog, I thought you had a breeding with Anne BRN 4104, my mistake.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That shit makes my _head*_ hard. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> Great video ! ! ! ! !

Sure, send a pup out my way. I can make payments till the half century mark yeah ???


----------

